# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng – Coffee Ẩm Thực Xanh

## nguyetnt

Nhà hàng cà phê Ẩm Thực Xanh
Ðịa chỉ: 46 Trần Huy Liệu, P.12, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Cà Phê Ẩm Thực Xanh_
Ðiện thoại : (08) 39 975 217 - 66 780 097 - 66 600 690
E-mail: amthucxanh@amthucxanh.com.vn 
Số chỗ: từ 200 chỗ
Giờ phục vụ: 7h - 22h30 
Giá trung bình:	9.000đ - 79.000 VND

Quý khách đặc tiệc tại Nhà Hàng Ẩm Thực Xanh

*  2.000.000VNĐ/bàn/10 khách (tầng trệt)
*  2.500.000VNĐ/bàn/10 khách (lầu 1)

Đặc Biệt

Từ 3 bàn/10 khách trở đi, Quý Khách được miễn phí thức uống, phục vụ.

Áp dụng:

- Từ 16h - 19h hằng ngày
- Riêng thứ bảy và chủ nhật từ 13h - 16h

--> Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ điện thoại: 0908699337


CƠM TRƯA VĂN PHÒNG - GIAO TẬN NƠI
Nhà hàng hiện tại đang có 2 không gian trệt và lầu lửng. Không gian máy lạnh phục vụ cơm trưa văn phòng nhanh và tiện lợi, chỉ với 22.000 VND/ phần là bạn đã có một bữa trưa ngon miệng và dinh dưỡng thoải mái bên bạn bè, đồng nghiệp của mình.

Ngoài ra, Nhà hàng còn nhận đặt cơm trưa văn phòng với giá chỉ từ 18.000 VND/ phần >> giao hàng tận nơi...

 Để tham khảo thêm các nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn bạn click vào Các nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn - Cac nha hang o Sai Gon

----------


## salenadallas@yahoo.com

up chúc đông khách

----------


## dung89

Nhà hàng này to rộng ghê

----------


## kohan

Không gian khách sạn đẹp quá cơ.

----------


## hoanglan96

nhìn nhà hàng được cái không gian rộng rãi

----------


## hoaban

Chắc hôm nào thử ăn ở đây xem sao, nhìn rộng rãi và sạch sẽ

----------

